# lactaid



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

anyone tried lactaid?(or those products that help you digest dairy)


----------



## pennyann (Jul 29, 2002)

Yes, I have tried lactaid. If my ibs symptoms are not too bad the Lactaid works great. I always eat a small amount of dairy though....I'm not willing to push the limits and suffer for hours.


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Yep. 3 of those little suckers is the only way for me to digest ice cream painlessly. I love it!I wish other meds worked as well.Laurie


----------

